# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  da li je vrijeme za veću autosjedalicu?

## josie

dakle, imamo maxi cosi cabrio.
sad...j. ima 9,200 kg, počeo se sam dizati na nogice, odnosno, upire se od namještaj, ali se diže bez ičije pomoći.
jel se to računa kao samostalno ustajanje? 
uz to sve nekako mi se čini da mu ova  autosjedalica koju imamo postaje uska (u ramenima najviše) i nekako je sve nezadovoljniji kada ga sjednemo u nju, a prije je uživao.
htjedoh pitati da li je po ovome navedenom vrijeme za romer king ili maxi cosi priori xp?
hvala..

----------


## Ancica

Nije vrijeme.  Teoretski bi mogao ali sto dulje ostane u ovoj za novorodence, dok je ne preraste po kilazi ili visini, to je sigurniji.  Masa od 9 kg i ustajanje je apsolutni minimum.  Ali nije optimum.  Ja osobno ne bih preporucila stavljanje osmomjesecnog djeteta u smjer voznje.

On se vjerojatno ne buni jer mu je tijesno nego jer je svjesniji da ste vi u autu dok se vozi i da se "akcija" desava u suprotnom smjeru i ne da mu se buljit u naslon straznjeg sjedista.  Al za njegovu sigurnost bilo bi bolje da potrpite jos malo njegovo negodovanje.

----------


## martinovamama

Mi smo promijenili sjedalicu jer je u ovoj do 9 kg glavom prelazio preko ruba.Kupili smo novu koja se može okrenuti i u smjeru vožnje i u suprotnom smjeru ( Brevi sjedalica,od 0 18 kg ).Ima 8850 gr i 77 cm dužine,sam ustaje,tu i tamo napravi koji samostalni korak.Prvo smo je stavili u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje.I onda je nastupio horor.Budući da me iz nje ne vidi,urlao je ko lud :Shock: nda smo je stavili u smjeru vožnje-od tada ko bubica.Šta da radim?Da je vratim u suprotni smjer?
________________
Martin,01.11.2004.
Podupiruća RODA

----------


## Nika

Kao što je Ancica rekla minimalna dva uvjeta su da ima 9 kg (nikako manje) i da se samostalno ustaje. A ako samo jedan nije zadovoljen ne preporuča se.
Napominjem to su minimalni a ne optimalni uvjeti.

----------


## Ancica

martinova mama, da, vrati ga u suprotni smjer.  prelagan je za smjer voznje.  otrpite jos to malo.

----------


## josie

j. glavica ne prelazi vrh autosjedalice, ali su mu nogice skvrčene.
što se tiče akcije...
pa veća akcija je iza jer ja sjedim na stražnjem sjedalu kraj njega i pokušavam ga animirati svim silama da ne negoduje dok se vozi
čak smo i dojili u vožnji  :Razz:  .
ali, ako profićke kažu ne, onda ne.
trpiti će mo još malo, što se može.
safety first!
pa ti plači..

----------


## martinovamama

Vratit ću ga,šta ću.
___________________
Martin,01.11.2004.
Podupiruća RODA

----------


## vitekova mamuška

da ne otvaram novi topic...vito ima 7 i pol mjeseci i oko 9 i pol kg...sjedi samostalno, stalno želi na noge (ne stavljamo ga, ali desetak sekundi može sam stajati držeći se za nešto)...dobili smo maxi cosi priori od 9 kg nadalje pa me zanima kada da ga prebacimo u nju budući da sav "viri" iz autosjedalice, jedva ga zakopčamo i strašno mrzi sjediti u njoj...pliz savjet   :Smile:  hvala!!!

----------


## Ancica

Kako mislis, viri?

Dijete bi u sjedalici za novorodence trebalo ostati do otprilike godinu dana.  Minimalni uvjeti su 9 kg i samostalno ustajanje (ne samostalno stajanje uz pridrzavanje).  Ali dijete je najsigurnije u polozaju suprotno smjeru voznje i u njemu bi trebalo ostati sto duze moguce.  Nemojte ga vezati u sjedalicu u debeloj odjeci, maksimalno u vesti (a po potrebi ga prekrijte jaknom ili dekom), i zbog sigurnosti i zbog komocije.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Hvala, od sada ćemo skidati skafander tutu prije stavljanja, iako je to totalni problem jer ono što Vito mrzi najviše na svijetu je skidanje i oblačenje skafa  :/  uf...

----------


## Ancica

Al ce ti vjerojatno biti zahvalniji ako u sjedalici nije u skafanderu  :Smile:   A i ne morate ga presvlacit od auta do doma npr.  Ili ga odnesite doma prekrivenim u autosjedalici, ili ga samo dobro zamotajte u dekicu kad ga izvadite iz sjedalice i klis u kucu/zgradu.

Super da cete to prakticirat jer mu sjedalica ne pruza adekvatnu zastitu ako je u njoj u skafanderu.  Nema teorije da ga dovoljno cvrsto zavezes u nju a trake pojasa obicno ne idu ispravno - obicno skliznu s ramena zbog debljine i materijala skafandera - i onda od njih nis' koristi jer ce kod sudara jednostavno izletit iz sjedalice.

----------


## Paulita

Uvjeti za veću sjedalicu (9 kg na dalje) su da samostalno sjedi i stoji? Lovro ima blizu 10 kila 77 cm. Imamo mc cabrio i već mu je glava skoro pa u ravnini s vrhom stolice. Ali ne sjedi samostalno, a po svemu sudeći neće prohodati još ohoho. Znači za novu bi trebao barem početi samostalno sjediti. Jesam li u pravu?

----------


## Inesica

> Uvjeti za veću sjedalicu (9 kg na dalje) su da samostalno sjedi i stoji? Lovro ima blizu 10 kila 77 cm. Imamo mc cabrio i već mu je glava skoro pa u ravnini s vrhom stolice. Ali ne sjedi samostalno, a po svemu sudeći neće prohodati još ohoho. Znači za novu bi trebao barem početi samostalno sjediti. Jesam li u pravu?


uvijeti su:
- 9kg
- treba se *samostalno dići na nogice*, uz pridržavanje za neki komad namještaja. ne mora hodati.
sjedenje nije uvijet. kad se može sam dići u stajanje tek tada su mu vratni mišići dovoljno jaki da bi mogli izdržati eventualni trzaj prema naprijed prilikom naglijeg kočenja ili sudara.
ko bi rekao koje sve mišiće upotrebljavamo, za nama velikima, uobičajene radnje  :Wink:

----------


## Paulita

A šta ako Lovro preraste cabrio? Ima jako izraženu hipotoniju nogu, tako da je velika vjerojatnost da će prohodati kasnije.  :?

----------


## ivarica

mozes onda kupiti neko kombiniranu? vece su, dok ne moze samostalno ustati namjestis je obrnuto od smjera voznje, a kasnije okrenes.

----------


## Paulita

Nisam znala da postoje kombinirane. Hvala!

----------


## aries24

evo i mene s nedoumicama
noa sad ima oko 11 kg, možda malo više i oko 74 cm
imamo bebe confort creatis
ona je do 13 kg, ali njemu glava dosta viri iz sjedalice pa me to brine
samostalno se diže na noge uz namještaj tek zadnjih par dana
je li vrijeme za novu?
meni je on još nekako premali za veću, nekako sam ga zamišljala u ovoj manjoj dok ne prohoda
e, sad, isplati li nam se uzimati onu 9-18 ili da odmah idemo na 9-36?
možda bi mu ta do 36 kg bila neprikladna, iako on ima i više od 9?
nisam pametna

----------


## casper

Ako od ruba sjedalice do vrha tjemena ima još mjesta za 2 prsta onda još može ostati u njoj.
Ako nema tih 2 prsta onda mu je premala.

----------


## Nika

aries, ako mu glava viri iz sjedalice definitivno je premala.
Jel se on može samostalno ustati?

Ukoliko može zadovoljio je kriterije da se prebaci u sjedalicu 09-18, ona ima integrirane pojaseve sa pet točaka uporišta pa je ta sjedalica bolja sada nego kombinirana 09-36.

Ukoliko se ne može ustati,  probajte nabavit kombiniranu sjedalicu 0-18, dok ne bude stasao da sam hoda ili da se samostalno ustaje te dok ne navrši 13 kg, onda tu sjedalicu okrenete u smjeru vožnje.

Sad sam tek vidjela da si napisala da se počeo samostalno ustajati, možda da razmisliš o kombiniranoj da se što duže vozi suprotno od smjera vožnje jer je puno sigurnije, bar dok ne navrši 13 kg.

----------


## berlinka

Uf, i ja sam totalno zbunjena s tim autosjedalicama  :/ 
Janina glavica je prešla rub autosjedalice - chiccove. Svakako je prešla 9 kg, ali ne znam točno koliko ima. Sjedalica joj je i prilično uska, ma jedva ju strpam u nju... No, ona nit' još sjedi, nit' se još ustaje.
Koliko sam shvatila iz ovih postova, preporučuje se kombinirana. Međutim, vozili smo se već u jednoj takvoj u unajmljenom autu i nimalo mi se nije svidjela. Je ona u smjeru suprotnom od vožnja, ali potpuno je strma, tj. položaj je skroz sjedeći. 
Ja sam počela izbjegavati svaku vožnju autom... :/  Šta da radimo?

----------


## Ancica

Jana je vec dovoljno velika da joj nece smetat ako je sjedalica strmija (do 60 stupnjeva u odnosu na tlo) a ako je prestrma mozes zarolati cvrsto neki stari rucnik i podmetnuti ga izmedu sjedalice i sjedista, kod naslona sjedista vozila tako da nagib smanjis do primjerenog ugla.

Ovo je sigurno puno manji problem od toga da je prerasla glavicom sjedalicu a sto je jako opasno.

Preporucam ti da potrazis kombiniranu koja vam odgovara.

Usput, kak je vezete u sjedalicu? Jel u jakni ili u normalnoj odjeci pa je prekrijete nakon sto je vezete?

----------


## Eci

Može li mi netko savjetovati kada se dijete može staviti na onu sjedalicu u kojoj se zavee samo pojasom? Eci ima 21 kg i 6 g.

----------


## aries24

> aries, ako mu glava viri iz sjedalice definitivno je premala.
> Jel se on može samostalno ustati?
> 
> Ukoliko može zadovoljio je kriterije da se prebaci u sjedalicu 09-18, ona ima integrirane pojaseve sa pet točaka uporišta pa je ta sjedalica bolja sada nego kombinirana 09-36.
> 
> Ukoliko se ne može ustati,  probajte nabavit kombiniranu sjedalicu 0-18, dok ne bude stasao da sam hoda ili da se samostalno ustaje te dok ne navrši 13 kg, onda tu sjedalicu okrenete u smjeru vožnje.
> 
> Sad sam tek vidjela da si napisala da se počeo samostalno ustajati, možda da razmisliš o kombiniranoj da se što duže vozi suprotno od smjera vožnje jer je puno sigurnije, bar dok ne navrši 13 kg.


di ima tih kombiniranih sjedalica?
na adac-ovim stranicama nisam ništa našla o njima
znam da je najbitnije da dobro sjeda u auto, ali ja volim kupiti onu koja je dobro prošla na testu  :/ 
možete li preporučiti nekog proizvođača kombiniranih?

----------


## Ancica

aries, imao je chicco, brevi, cam itd. treba vidjet kakvo je stanje sad u trgovinama. Ono kaj trazis (ako trazis kombiniranu za novorodence i malo dijete) je da ima atest za grupe 0+ i I.

Eci, tvoje dijete sa 21 kg *mora* ici u booster odnosno sjedalicu u kojoj se veze direktno pojasom vozila. Sjedalice u koje se djeca vozeu pojasom same sjedalice u principu su dobre samo do 18 kg. Nakon 18 kg pojas i mehanizmi koji ga drze na mjestu mozda nece pri sudaru izdrzati silu djeteta koje tezi vise od 18 kg.

----------


## berlinka

Hvala, Ancice! 8) 




> Usput, kak je vezete u sjedalicu? Jel u jakni ili u normalnoj odjeci pa je prekrijete nakon sto je vezete?


Skidamo skafander jer joj je sjedalica i bez njega preuska. To nam je inače strašno nespretno, a i u autu je hladno prvih pet minuta, no kad ne može bolje... Koja kombinirana je najbolja te najpraktičnija, u smislu da se beba u njoj jednostavno prikopča?

----------


## Ancica

To cete morati sami isprobati. Kad idete u razgledavanje povedite i Janu sa sobom pa to isprobajte u ducanu (i nemojte zaboraviti probati montirati sjedalicu u auto prije nego je kupite, da vidite jel odgovara vasem vozilu).

----------


## berlinka

> Jana je vec dovoljno velika da joj nece smetat ako je sjedalica strmija (do 60 stupnjeva u odnosu na tlo) a ako je prestrma mozes zarolati cvrsto neki stari rucnik i podmetnuti ga izmedu sjedalice i sjedista, kod naslona sjedista vozila tako da nagib smanjis do primjerenog ugla.
> 
> Ovo je sigurno puno manji problem od toga da je prerasla glavicom sjedalicu a sto je jako opasno.
> 
> Preporucam ti da potrazis kombiniranu koja vam odgovara.
> 
> Usput, kak je vezete u sjedalicu? Jel u jakni ili u normalnoj odjeci pa je prekrijete nakon sto je vezete?


Srfajući malo po forumu, saznala sam da se većina kombiniranih autosjedalica montira suprotno od smjera vožnje dok je beba do 9 kg teška, a od 9 kg ide u smjer vožnje. Time onda ništa ne postižemo, budući da Jana ime više od 9 kg, a još ne ustaje sama.  :/ 
Da se dok ne ustane, vozimo samo tramvajem? Ili postoji neka prikladna? Inače, imamo clio.

----------


## Paulita

Na chiccovoj stranici kaže u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje do 13 kg.

----------


## Ancica

> Srfajući malo po forumu, saznala sam da se većina kombiniranih autosjedalica montira suprotno od smjera vožnje dok je beba do 9 kg teška, a od 9 kg ide u smjer vožnje. Time onda ništa ne postižemo, budući da Jana ime više od 9 kg, a još ne ustaje sama.  :/ 
> Da se dok ne ustane, vozimo samo tramvajem? Ili postoji neka prikladna? Inače, imamo clio.


Upute znaju biti zbunjujuce.

Prvo mali uvod. Sjedalice su podijeljene u pet grupa: 0, 0+, I, II i III.

Grupa 0 je od rodenja do 10 kg, grupa 0+ je od rodenja do 13 kg, dok je grupa I od 9 kg do 18 kg.

Grupe 0 i 0+ se postavljaju suprotno smjeru voznje. Grupa I se u principu postavlja u smjeru voznje (postoje sjedalice za grupu I koje se postavljaju su protno smjeru voznje ali one se kod nas moraju posebno narucivati).

Kombinirane sjedalice za novorodence i malo dijete su namijenjene grupama 0 i I ili 0+ i I. 

Ako je sjedalica namijenjena za grupe 0 i I onda se dijete u njoj mora vezati suprotno smjeru voznje do 9 kg, a moze do 10 kg. U smjeru voznje moze se poceti vezati od 9 kg, ali samo ako se dijete moze povuci u stajaci polozaj, a mora se vezati u smjeru voznje ako ima 10 kg ili vise.

Isto je i kod kombinacije 0+ i I samo sto se u gornjem odlomku treba zamijeniti 10 kg sa 13 kg. Odnosno, dijete se u njoj mora vezati suprotno smjeru voznje do 9 kg, a moze do 13 kg. U smjeru voznje moze se poceti vezati od 9 kg, ali samo ako se dijete moze povuci u stajaci polozaj, a mora se vezati u smjeru voznje ako ima 13 kg ili vise.

U principu su bolja opcija kombinacija 0+ i I jer ako imate kombinaciju 0 i I i dijete dogura do 10 kg a jos se ne moze samostalno ustati onda imate problem jer se dijete zbog toga jos ne moze okrenuti u smjer voznje dok s druge strane sjedalica ne dozvoljava da se dijete vozi suprotno smjeru voznje (jer je pretesko).

Je li to imalo jasno?

----------


## berlinka

Sve jasno!  8) 
Išla sam ja danas vidjet' imaju li što prikladno u Tinitiliniću, u Ilici. Tamo radi jedna mlada trgovkinja, vrlo uslužna i vrlo samouvjerena savjetodavka, ali nažalost nedovoljno informirana, a i ne voli kad se njezinim savjetima kontrira (doživljava to valjda kao 'svoje područje'). Prvo se iščuđavala mojoj potrazi za kombiniranom autosjedalicom i rekla da tako nešto kod njih ne postoji. Ona naravno smatra da je Jana zrela za autosjedalicu I. Kad sam joj objasnila da sam se konzultirala s Rodinim savjetnicama i da dijete ne bi smjelo u smjer vožnje prije nego što može ustati, rekla je da «svi kupuju tako, pa i Rode kad im je dijete tako veliko». Osim toga, rekla je da bi Römer kao najbolji proizvođač vjerojatno imao nešto tako da je to važno/dobro. Malo sam se i ja zamislila nad njenim argumentom da su sada u pitanju 2-3 mjeseca, a da autosjedalica do 18 kg ostaje još dugo u uporabi, pa da je bolje kupiti najkvalitetniju (Romer), a ne tu kombiniranu. U sljedeća dva mjeseca bi već i Jana trebala ustajati, pa se pitam da izguramo do tada bez vožnje? :/ 

Inače, s tom istom prodavačicom imala sam raspravu i kad sam kupovala prvu sjedalicu. Naime, ona je tvrdila da ju treba montirati na suvozačko sjedalo jer da kako ću ja reagirati ako beba bljucne i zagrcne se i sl. ako nije pored mene. Osim toga, tako je preporučeno u uputi proizvođača, to su radili stručnjaci, pa valjda oni bolje znaju od «Roda», tvrdila je… Inače žena ozbiljno shvaća svoj posao, stvarno se trudi, pa bi bilo dobro da nekako prodrete do nje, barem brošurom, jer ona, eto, savjetuje mnoge mlade roditelje… :/

Ima li netko savjet gdje da ipak još pogledamo te kombinirane?

----------


## Ancica

Pogledaj u chicco ducanima i TL-u na Zitnjaku.

Ako mozete izdrzati par mjeseci bez voznje, onda ti je OK i ta opcija da pricekate pa da kupite ovu za grupu I (npr. Romer ako ti se svida).

----------


## ivana7997

oh, sto se bisera iz tintilinica tice, imam i ja jedan: rekla mi zena u onom ducanu kod peveca da sjedalice od 9-36 kg ne postoje s vlastitim pojasevima.

----------

